# Internetverbindung in Linux  nicht [Router]



## chelzyfire (8. März 2005)

Hallo Leuz!
 Ich habe mir jetzt auf meinem PC Linux installiert. Ich habe jedoch dort kein Internet. Da ich einen Router habe, habe ich die Netzwerkkarte so konfiguriert, dass sie die daten von dhcp bekommt und das gateaway die ip das routers ist. Trotzdem habe ich immer noch keine Internetverbindung in Linux. Bei Windows geht das.

  Kann mir einer Helfen?


  MfG
  chelzyfire


----------



## JohannesR (8. März 2005)

So? Nein. Wenn du uns sagst, ob du deinen Router anpingen kannst, was in deiner /etc/resolv.conf steht, was ifconfig sage, was router -n sagt, ob du die IPs in deiner resolv.conf (wenn vorhanden) anpingen kannst... Hoelle, wieso wollen eigentlich die Leute immer irgendwelche magischen Ferndiagnosen?


----------

